# UPDATE-ADOPTED Golden available for adoption



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Saw this post on Facebook and thought I'd share. NMDR does wonderful things for puppy mill survivors. Facebook and their website is the only way I know how to get in touch with them. 

National Mill Dog Rescue


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a cutie


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Very pretty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

A beautiful dog.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Facebook says he's adopted


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

That didn't take long! Guess I should update the title


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow he's absolutely beautiful...would've loved a chance to adopt him. Glad he found the right home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So happy*

So happy he got adopted! What a gorgeous dog!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ArchersMom said:


> That didn't take long! Guess I should update the title


I updated his status for you.


----------

